# SHENZHEN | C Future City | 291m x 2 | 954ft x 2 | 62 fl x 2 | T/O



## TowerVerre:)

by 飞火流星


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I would call this site preperation:








By bobzql
How about changing the title of the thread to something like: 
SHENZHEN | Centralcon Shangsha Project | 300m x 2 | ~200m x 3 | Prep


----------



## 0095914

all low-rise gone and put skyscrapers down:cheers1:


----------



## KillerZavatar

X-posting from the dahanwang thread, looks like more machines are working now, look in the background next to riverfront times square


lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by lironghui
> clearly uc


----------



## totaleclipse1985

It will have 300m twin towers - please change to 2x300m :banana:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

And they clearly startet site preperation!


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by 1788111 on the 22rd of December 2015










Prep is progressing well


----------



## zwamborn

2016-02-13 by 浪迹一生


----------



## zwamborn

2016-03-03 by chyq121


----------



## lowenmeister

originally posted on gaoloumi by cznl


----------



## oscillation

by 浪迹一生
or Traces life


----------



## zwamborn

2016-05-10 by baichuan1989


----------



## z0rg

http://www.aedas.com/en/architecture/shenzhen-centralcon-shang-sha-project


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

This will add some nice density to the area. I'm hoping for more skyscrapers/supertalls to be build there :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

1788111


----------



## Zaz965

awesome renders :cheers::cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by 浪迹一生
 *Traces of life*


----------



## Munwon

That area is going to be super dense now


----------



## KillerZavatar

updates would be great, this might be U/C by now :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by myselfdream


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like they are still digging, but very very close to U/C


----------



## droneriot

What's rising on the other side of the street? 200m+ I hope?


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^260m and 197m 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737180


----------



## kunming tiger

The sooner this goes up the better.


----------



## Eric Offereins

KillerZavatar said:


> looks like they are still digging, but very very close to U/C


Unfortunately it is hard to look inside the pit and see the bottom.


----------



## kanye

Jan 21 by super_turbo


----------



## Zaz965

foudations done :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by 吴剑平
 *Wu Jianping*


----------



## KillerZavatar

the three towers will look amazing together :cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by bennywong


----------



## FM 2258

It seems like Shenzhen already has or will have the most supertalls in one city.


----------



## droneriot

About half as many as Dubai, same as New York.


----------



## Munwon

FM 2258 said:


> It seems like Shenzhen already has or will have the most supertalls in one city.


True but I think Shenzhen is accelerating faster. But in terms of 200m + Shenzhen leads the world with over a 100 buildings over 200m I believe. :cheers:


----------



## Speechless.♥

FM 2258 said:


> It seems like Shenzhen already has or will have the most supertalls in one city.


Till 2021 Dubai will have 30 supertalls, incl 1 megatall and 1 gigatall... However, I can´t wait to visit Shenzhen this October, I love the city...


----------



## oscillation

by 吴剑平
 * Wu Jianping*


----------



## Oatmeal

Hey all! Really nice updates. I am geeking out over the sheer amount of supertalls in Shenzhen. It's very nice to see! :cheers:

I was wondering if there were any really good skyline shots of the whole city just to give everyone an idea of where this is at. I saw Ping An in the back of one of the photos but due to the city not being 3D on Google Earth, it's very tough to identify the exact location of this complex. Thank you!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
here is the location of the building within the city (http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.528042&lng=114.028381&z=18&t=k). You can also change the indicator to only allow buildings over 300m to be displayed and see how far spread out this skyline is. I remember some buildings showing a lot of the skyline, but some supertalls are so far in the background that it becomes hard to see.


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## skyridgeline

Munwon said:


> True but I think Shenzhen is accelerating faster. But in terms of *200m +* Shenzhen leads the world with over a 100 buildings over 200m I believe. :cheers:


Dubai, Shenzhen and NYC are about the same according to http://www.ctbuh.org/ .



Speechless.♥;139954010 said:


> Till 2021 Dubai will have 30 supertalls, incl 1 megatall and 1 gigatall... However, I can´t wait to visit Shenzhen this October, I love the city...


@ occupied height? If they want to include poles in the measurements, then relative heights to the visible ground/sea are just as valid if not more so.


Hong Kong (how many 200m+ now?) ...

By Mark Lehmkuhler (Flickr)










Google Maps Capture


----------



## markuwangi

The city with the fastest accelerating skyline is probably Mumbai. According to this wikipedia page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai 
Mumbai has about a 100 200m plus buildings under construction, including 19 supertalls, to be completed by 2021. Definitely a city to watch out for in the coming years.


----------



## oscillation

by bennywong


----------



## droneriot

markuwangi said:


> The city with the fastest accelerating skyline is probably Mumbai. According to this wikipedia page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai
> Mumbai has about a 100 200m plus buildings under construction, including 19 supertalls, to be completed by 2021. Definitely a city to watch out for in the coming years.


Mumbai, Jakarta, Manila, Kuala Lumpur all seem to go crazy with skyscrapers like Shenzhen 5-10 years ago. Shenzhen seems to be a bit quieter nowadays, but still building like crazy by any normal standards.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Quieter? over 20 active supertalls and almost a hundred 200m+ at prep or u/c status sounds like quiet?


----------



## droneriot

Yes, quieter with new things. Almost all the active projects are from 5-10 years ago and new ones are coming at a much slower rate.


----------



## skyridgeline

droneriot said:


> Mumbai, Jakarta, Manila, Kuala Lumpur *all seem* to go crazy with skyscrapers like Shenzhen 5-10 years ago. Shenzhen seems to be a bit quieter nowadays, but still building like crazy by any normal standards.





droneriot said:


> Yes, quieter with new things. Almost all the active projects are from 5-10 years ago and new ones are coming at a much slower rate.



What percentages of those will be built :lol:?


----------



## saiho

markuwangi said:


> The city with the fastest accelerating skyline is probably Mumbai. According to this wikipedia page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai
> Mumbai has about a 100 200m plus buildings under construction, including 19 supertalls, to be completed by 2021. Definitely a city to watch out for in the coming years.


If you asked me back a few years I would have been sure Mumbai would have amassed a collection of a completed supertalls by now. However in 2017, they still haven't completed one. Projects just seem to languish. That's one issue with comparing U/C, and Pro numbers. If a place tends to take its time to complete projects then it will inflate the active projects numbers. Statistically you will hit more buildings when you slice the data vertically at a single time point. I can't say the same in China or Shenzhen. Most projects do seem to complete fairly quickly and get themselves off the U/C or Pro lists. In addition, I did note that many of the buildings on the provided Wikipedia list have very questionable sources or none at all.


----------



## zwamborn

2017-07-13 by 吴剑平


----------



## kanye

August 17 by 吴剑平


----------



## oscillation

by @ Bad guys


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## oscillation

by 吴剑平 *Wu Jianping*


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## zwamborn

One more


----------



## Mowgly

OHMYGOD This project is tooo damn big


----------



## kanye

January 01 by dadahuang


----------



## oscillation

by KerL


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## Munwon

2-


----------



## oscillation

by dengdeliang


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-08-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## Scion

Work will be delayed while this is sorted out


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-11-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## KAAAZ

Hey I found this video on youtube, starting at minute 3:04 you can see the project.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3-eHZoZ3zk&t=557s


----------



## oscillation

by 吉吉国王

*11.30*










by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by ~~~云中漫步~~~




















by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-12-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳

posted today


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by dengdeliang











by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-05-10 by foreverZR


----------



## zwamborn

2019-05-11 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

June 20 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 28:*








By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-14 by 摩天圳


----------

